# Juego de Pistolas Laser



## JockerGamer (Dic 29, 2011)

Hola compañeros foreros, navegando por internet encontre un circuito bastante interesante, se trata de un juego similar al paintball pero "sin esos moretones", en el cual se utilizan pistolas laser y chalecos receptores compuestos de fototransistores, aqui les presento la version 4.1 llamada por el autor.

En el .rar se encuentra los diagramas

Si tiene alguna mejora o consejo bienvenido sea! 

Los pcb no los encontre ni tampoco los pude hacer, si alguien lo puede hacer, por favor lo publique asi esta a disposicion de todos!! Gracias!!

Pagina del Autor: http://heli.xbot.es/wp/?p=38

Pd: pido disculpas si el tema no esta en el lugar indicado!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2011)

Pero...todo bien, o sea, es un emisor laser y un receptor, un circuito logico microcontrolado que controla el juego..

Yo quería ver IMÁGENES!!!

Además de eso se me hace que es el juego más caro de la historia jajaja

y...falta el código HEX para el microcontrolador


----------



## JockerGamer (Dic 30, 2011)

Todos los codigos se encuentran en la pagina, igual los encontraran en el adjunto!.
En el adjunto tambien se encuentra el programa para configurar las pistolas y los chalecos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola Amigo, pregunto... cuantos sensores seran necesarios implementar en los trajes?. Pues con un solo sensor, veo muy complicado hacer blanco.


----------



## JockerGamer (Dic 30, 2011)

Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin, en este proyecto se pueden implementar hasta 8 sensores y otorgarle a cada uno diferentes valores
 Fijate en este video del autor:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaeaa8TSe-c&list=LLmLrzloz0Lz3FT1_CTnvGTw&index=4&feature=plpp_video"]Juego Laser Alfa 3[/ame]



Sino, tambien es posible conectar todos en paralelo, pero no podrias modificar los valores



gesteve tambien se ha interesado en esto y realizo un circuito basico que esta muy bueno, aqui copio el mensaje que dejo en otro de mis post (con su debido respeto):



> te adjunto una imagen de un circuito que he creado basándome en la segunda imagen que has subido.
> le he añadido un contador de vida que va de menos a mas y el ultimo tienen un buzzer para avisar que se a llegado al limite.
> en la parte de emisor en vez de un láser tendría que ser un led infrarrojo aunque yo pondría los dos y así sabrías donde apuntas, y,en la parte de receptor tendría que ser un sensor de IR en vez de una foto resistencia.
> el interruptor que esta situado en la parte superior del receptor es por si se quiere avanzar vidas (para dar un poco de ventaja o cualquier cosa).
> ...



Aqui el esquema, sin el pcb, pero si alguien lo puede hacer, mejor


----------



## lubeck (Dic 30, 2011)

mmm... yo hace un tiempo tenia la intension de realizar algo parecido... tomada la idea de un capitulo de la serie llamada AIDA de españa, pero al aire libre.... 

y el principal problema segun mi opinion es la interferencia de la luz solar con los sensores....

ahora veo un plato blanco en el sensor .... que se supone que es???


----------



## JockerGamer (Dic 30, 2011)

Esos "platos blancos" serían los sensores, cada uno tiene 3 fototransistores


----------



## lubeck (Dic 30, 2011)

Bueno en realidad mi pregunta es de que material es el plato, es un filtro especial o una bacinica cualquiera


----------



## JockerGamer (Dic 30, 2011)

Segun lo que dice en la pagina es un protector de la lasmparas de bajo consumo


----------



## lubeck (Dic 30, 2011)

Pues a mi si me gusto el proyecto.... 

voy a indagar mas sobre si es posible que funcione al aire libre... y si lo veo factible sera uno de mis proyectos a corto plazo....

Saludos... y gracias por la informacion...


----------



## JockerGamer (Dic 30, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Pues a mi si me gusto el proyecto....
> 
> voy a indagar mas sobre si es posible que funcione al aire libre... y si lo veo factible sera uno de mis proyectos a corto plazo....
> 
> Saludos... y gracias por la informacion...



Un placer!! Cuando termine el ampli de 30w vere si lo puedo hacer!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 1, 2012)

Aqui un aporte de gesteve sobre el datasheet del 4017B y megasysfix se dispone a ayudar con el pic!



			
				gesteve dijo:
			
		

> te refieres a esto??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				megasysfix dijo:
			
		

> Digo puedo ayudar, no que lo aria sin saber nada jejejeje, primero explíquenme como funcionaria este asunto y les escribo el código, luego lo simulo en el proteus, y si no saben nada de pic les dejo una grabadora super fácil y económica (la mía es de puros materiales reciclados y funciona muy bien), les paso el HEX arman su circuito y me cuentan, pero primero díganme que tiene que hacer esto, entiendo que es un juego de pistolas pero necesito saber en detalle lo que sucede para crear las rutinas correspondientes, incluso si desean puedo armarles un programa especifico en un PIC diferente para que graben las vidas y las municiones en la PIC del usuario, pero deben explicarme todos los sucesos, bueno espero una respuesta lo mas completa posible, saludos!!!!



megasysfix: en el primer post se encuentra la explicacion del proyecto


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 1, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Aqui un aporte de gesteve sobre el datasheet del 4017B y megasysfix se dispone a ayudar con el pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con el vídeo me queda todo mas claro, pero tengo una pequeña duda, el láser es un emisor de LUZ concentrado en 1 punto, pero si te llega un rayo de sol directamente al sensor, este afectara en el funcionamiento?, lo otro que se podría hacer (para evitar en gran rango ese problema) es hacer que la pistola envié una frecuencia especifica, para que así el sensor lo lea, si la frecuencia es correcta le resta vidas, si no existe una frecuencia no hará nada (luz directa de otra fuente), siempre veo esos "bug" en los programas de los PIC pero con pequeñas actualizaciones se puede llegar a la perfección, espero su opinión al respecto, ahora escribiré la base del programa para luego modificarla a medida, saludos!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 1, 2012)

Se me hace que con ese tipo de sensores el sol puede afectar mucho, obviamente tienen filtros y eso, pero tienen esa desventaja...ademas se le suma la desventaja de la velocidad...depende del sensor obviamente.

pero no son muy rápido que digamos...un balazo de pintura resulta mas efectivo


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 1, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Se me hace que con ese tipo de sensores el sol puede afectar mucho, obviamente tienen filtros y eso, pero tienen esa desventaja...ademas se le suma la desventaja de la velocidad...depende del sensor obviamente.
> 
> pero no son muy rápido que digamos...un balazo de pintura resulta mas efectivo



y el dolor quien te lo cura? hejejejejej, ademas el paintball es carisimo necesitas tanque de C2O y las bolas de pintura ni hablar de la pistola, en cambio si armas tu propio equipo digital, solo necesitas comprar baterías, y puedes realizar las modificaciones que desees, y sin daños mayores (que por cierto quedan bien feos los moretones).

saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 1, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> Con el vídeo me queda todo mas claro, pero tengo una pequeña duda, el láser es un emisor de LUZ concentrado en 1 punto, pero si te llega un rayo de sol directamente al sensor, este afectara en el funcionamiento?, lo otro que se podría hacer (para evitar en gran rango ese problema) es hacer que la pistola envié una frecuencia especifica, para que así el sensor lo lea, si la frecuencia es correcta le resta vidas, si no existe una frecuencia no hará nada (luz directa de otra fuente), siempre veo esos "bug" en los programas de los PIC pero con pequeñas actualizaciones se puede llegar a la perfección, espero su opinión al respecto, ahora escribiré la base del programa para luego modificarla a medida, saludos!!!



megasysfix!: en la pagina del autor encontre una version mas vieja del juego laser pero en la cual muestra el regulador de frecuencia:, miren este enlace!:

http://heli.xbot.es/wp/?p=14

En cuanto al sol, de no ser posible regular la frecuencia, generalmente se usa en galpones cerrados o de noche, por ser mas divertido, teniendo que encontrar a los jugadores

Otra, cosa megasysfix, no se si los otros usuarios pero yo no tengo idea en cuanto a pics, me puedes pasar ese circuito de la programadora super facil??



gesteve: he tratado de armar el circuito que presentaste pero solo prendia un led, alguien mas lo hizo???


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 1, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> megasysfix!: en la pagina del autor encontre una version mas vieja del juego laser pero en la cual muestra el regulador de frecuencia:, miren este enlace!:
> 
> http://heli.xbot.es/wp/?p=14
> 
> ...



Ningún problema, aquí esta la imagen del programador ultrasimple y económico:






Cuando tenga el archivo HEX te lo paso y realizo un vídeo para enseñarle como se debe programar, eso si no se de cual PIC dispones o cual es de tu economía (yo usualmente trabajo con la 16F877A es la mas económica y tiene buenísimas prestaciones), la 16F877A aquí en mi país cuesta 5 dolares, super económica.

unas fotitos de mi programador armado (no requiere alimentación!!!!)
















Las plaquitas con base de CI son para diferentes tipos de PIC, eso lo hice así por que es mas portable ligero y de altisimas prestaciones

Por lo del circuito de gesteve, te dejo uno que es parecido:






Solo debes eliminar la parte que no corresponde, OJO muy importante, este circuito no se puede armar sobre una placa de proyecto por que es muy propenso a la estática, y en el projectboar funciona seriamente mal (experiencia propia), saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

Muchas Gracias por la programadora!!! Es muuy simple!!! Seguramente no me funciono el proyecto de gesteve porque lo arme en una de esas placas perforadas!! jajaaj, lo has podido armar??


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por la programadora!!! Es muuy simple!!! Seguramente no me funciono el proyecto de gesteve porque lo arme en una de esas placas perforadas!! jajaaj, lo has podido armar??



Hace tiempo lo había armado, y no me funcionaba correctamente sobre la project, con lo cual opte en armarla sobre una baquelita original para no tener problemas y nunca mas tuve problemas, ese CI es muy sensible por eso te digo ejej, saludos!!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> Hace tiempo lo había armado, y no me funcionaba correctamente sobre la project, con lo cual opte en armarla sobre una baquelita original para no tener problemas y nunca mas tuve problemas, ese CI es muy sensible por eso te digo ejej, saludos!!!!



Buenisimo, entonces.... tienes el circuito??


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Buenisimo, entonces.... tienes el circuito??



El del 4017 dices?, pues lo e deshecho hace tiempo ya, lo usaba para hacer barrido de luces pero debido a que me introduje en los PIC ese CI no lo volví a usar nunca mas, por ser muy sensible y tiene salidas muy limitadas, saludos!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Ene 2, 2012)

> por ser muy sensible y tiene salidas muy limitadas



a mi me parece que algo hiciste mal....

los dos  utilizan la misma tecnologia CMOS..... osea que las carecteriticas deberian ser  muy similares....
seguro pusiste el filtro entre vcc y vdd?... o no se, la fuente no producia ruidos?, etc etc...


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> a mi me parece que algo hiciste mal....
> 
> los dos  utilizan la misma tecnologia CMOS..... osea que las carecteriticas deberian ser  muy similares....
> seguro pusiste el filtro entre vcc y vdd... o no se la fuente no producia ruidos, etc etc...



Pues el PIC es mas duro a la estática, en cambio los otros CI con solo colocar la mano se accionan y generan un funcionamiento inadecuado, saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

Muy buena esa info, ahora, tengo una duda, porque en el circuito con el 4017 que puso megasysfix los positivos de los leds se conectan a la masa??


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Muy buena esa info, ahora, tengo una duda, porque en el circuito con el 4017 que puso megasysfix los positivos de los leds se conectan a la masa??



Estas errado amigo, los negativos de los led´s son los que van a masa, con una resistencia común para limitar la corriente y ahorrar en resistencias jejeje.

Saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> Estas errado amigo, los negativos de los led´s son los que van a masa, con una resistencia común para limitar la corriente y ahorrar en resistencias jejeje.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Entonces nunca entendi la simbologia de los leds jajajaja


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Entonces nunca entendi la simbologia de los leds jajajaja



jajajaj, yo usualmente me equivocaba cuando tenia que medir diodos con el multimetro, pues nunca le achuntaba donde iban las puntas de prueba jejeje, pero con el tiempo se aprende.


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> jajajaj, yo usualmente me equivocaba cuando tenia que medir diodos con el multimetro, pues nunca le achuntaba donde iban las puntas de prueba jejeje, pero con el tiempo se aprende.



Asi es , todavia tengo tiempo!! jajaja


Entonces seria asi?:






En muchas paginas aparece al reves!


----------



## lubeck (Ene 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> Pues el PIC es mas duro a la estática, en cambio los otros CI con solo colocar la mano se accionan y generan un funcionamiento inadecuado, saludos!!!



Pues te invito a que hagas pruebas en condiciones similares y veras que ambos son igual de vulnerables a ruidos e interferencias....

digo, imagino que ya tienes un poco mas de experiencia y podrias darle una segunda oportunidad al pobre 4017


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Asi es , todavia tengo tiempo!! jajaja
> 
> 
> Entonces seria asi?:
> ...



Correcto, así es la manera real como debes conectar el LED, ahora si tienes tiempo como dices lo pruebas a ambos lados y sacas la conclusión jejejejej, pero algo importante, cuando estés armando algo con LED´s estos tienen en su encapsulado un sacadito por así decirlo, el cual indica el negativo, si quieres lo verificas.

Saludos!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> Correcto, así es la manera real como debes conectar el LED, ahora si tienes tiempo como dices lo pruebas a ambos lados y sacas la conclusión jejejejej, pero algo importante, cuando estés armando algo con LED´s estos tienen en su encapsulado un sacadito por así decirlo, el cual indica el negativo, si quieres lo verificas.
> 
> Saludos!



Muy buen consejo!!! muchas gracias!!!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Pues te invito a que hagas pruebas en condiciones similares y veras que ambos son igual de vulnerables a ruidos e interferencias....
> 
> digo, imagino que ya tienes un poco mas de experiencia y podrias darle una segunda oportunidad al pobre 4017



claro, pero solo cuando arme proyectos finales, jamas lo usaría para algún prototipo, pues ya conozco su funcionamiento e inestabilidad que presentan al montarlo sobre una project.

Saludos!!!



Bueno aquí mi pequeñisimo aporte de como quedaría el circuito con el PIC:






Para cargarle las municiones y las vidas tenia pensado hacerlo con un programa de computadora, así todas las pistolas tienen la misma configuración, si le desean añadir algo me avisan para realizar el arreglo correspondiente, aclaro aun no lo e probado realmente, por que lo acabo de diseñar, bueno espero sus opiniones.

Saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> claro, pero solo cuando arme proyectos finales, jamas lo usaría para algún prototipo, pues ya conozco su funcionamiento e inestabilidad que presentan al montarlo sobre una project.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> ...



sinceramente... E-S-P-E-C-T-A-C-U-L-A-R!!!! como seria con los display, no tendria que haber dos??

De verdad, estoy muy agradecido que te hayas interesado! Sos un genio!!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 2, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> sinceramente... E-S-P-E-C-T-A-C-U-L-A-R!!!! como seria con los display, no tendria que haber dos??



pues si deseas 2, 3, 4, n, no hay problemas simplemente se añade otro 7447 y se conecta al micro en los puertos disponibles ahora si usamos un poquito mas de recursos del procesador del PIC podemos hacerlo mediante barrido (conectar todos los displays al mismo CI y encenderlos de a 1 para mostrar el dígito que corresponda) eso.

Saludos!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> pues si deseas 2, 3, 4, n, no hay problemas simplemente se añade otro 7447 y se conecta al micro en los puertos disponibles ahora si usamos un poquito mas de recursos del procesador del PIC podemos hacerlo mediante barrido (conectar todos los displays al mismo CI y encenderlos de a 1 para mostrar el dígito que corresponda) eso.
> 
> Saludos!



He modificado la conexion de los leds en el circuito simple con el 4017 pero solo se prende un led, es como vos decis por la estatica!


----------



## gesteve (Ene 3, 2012)

en el 4017 solo hay un led encendido no puede haber mas ....


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 3, 2012)

gesteve dijo:


> en el 4017 solo hay un led encendido no puede haber mas ....



Como ?? pero si tu diagrama mostraba 10 leds..


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 3, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Como ?? pero si tu diagrama mostraba 10 leds..



Pero los enciende de a uno XD.

Saludos!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 3, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> Pero los enciende de a uno XD.
> 
> Saludos!!



Entonces enciende cada led con cada "disparo"?


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 3, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Entonces enciende cada led con cada "disparo"?



Correcto!!!!.

Saludos.

Correcto!!!!, el pin clock es el encargado de encenderlos de a 1 (los hace avanzar), para reiniciar en x led solo debes puentear esa salida al pin de reset.

Saludos.


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 3, 2012)

megasysfix!! tendras el circuito de tu proyecto??


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 3, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> megasysfix!! tendras el circuito de tu proyecto??



Especifica a cual te refieres.


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 3, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> Especifica a cual te refieres.



El que tu has diseñado con el pic 16F877A


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 3, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> El que tu has diseñado con el pic 16F877A



es parecido al anterior, solamente que le añadi 2 sensores mas para quedar en 3, y así descontar el puntaje que corresponde según donde se dispare, ahora mi pregunta es como harás los sensores?


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 3, 2012)

Pensaria hacerlo como en la pagina del principio, aqui una foto






Los que esta marcado con circulos rojos son los foto transistores


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 3, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Pensaria hacerlo como en la pagina del principio, aqui una foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posees esos materiales?, de ser así me pongo manos a la obra e intento hacer el programa lo mas rápido posible, el circuito esta OK, solo debes decir que cosas quieres para añadirlas al PIC y configurarlas en el programa como corresponde.


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 4, 2012)

No los tengo en este momento, pero los puedo conseguir en 10 min. 
Ideas para el proyecto:
1_Recargar balas, pero que sea con un solo boton, es decir, que uno aprieta el boton "cartucho" y se carga  a la pistola un cartucho de balas de x balas (que el numeros de balas sea modificable)
2_ Poder cambiar el modo de disparo, serian 3 :
_Manual
_Automatica
_Rafaga
3_Que la duracion del dispara de laser sea muy corta, de esta manera NO existira la posibilidad de "rasgar" el sensor como se muestra en el video de la pagina 1
4_ Ver la posibilidad de incluir un vibrador junto con cada sensor para "sentir" donde nos dispararon
5_Agregar un sensor mas para que queden 4

Ahh y tratar de colocar 3 displays para poder indicar la vida completa, es decir 100


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 4, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> No los tengo en este momento, pero los puedo conseguir en 10 min.
> Ideas para el proyecto:
> 1_Recargar balas, pero que sea con un solo boton, es decir, que uno aprieta el boton "cartucho" y se carga  a la pistola un cartucho de balas de x balas (que el numeros de balas sea modificable)
> 2_ Poder cambiar el modo de disparo, serian 3 :
> ...



Pues sos bien exigente, que mas quieres que te diga XD, el circuito quedaría algo así:






Lo del tercer display, comprendo por que el primer inventor no lo coloco, por que únicamente se va a encender 1 sola ves, y pos usarlo para que solo se vea el 100 no es nada efectivo y seria un consumo de recurso innecesario, los sensores como vez e colocado 4 como dices, y 4 vibradores cada uno según donde te hallan dado, ademas solo coloque 1 botón de recarga, quiere decir que lo presionas y se carga el nuevo "cargador" listo para dispararlo, y ademas el botón de modo disparo, manual (de a 1) media automática (dispara hasta que sueltes el gatillo), y rafaja completa (dispara hasta acabar el cartucho), no se si eso sea correcto, ademas si puedes apreciar, añadí un puerto de comunicaciones serie, este se utilizara para configurar el arma mediante un computador, si tienes dudas solo realiza la pregunta y te ayudare.

Saludos!!!

PD: omití algunas de las resistencias para que no se viera tan desordenado.


----------



## gesteve (Ene 4, 2012)

en lo de ráfaga no seria mejor que disparase en grupos de tres o cinco disparos en vez de todo el circuito...


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 4, 2012)

gesteve dijo:


> en lo de ráfaga no seria mejor que disparase en grupos de tres o cinco disparos en vez de todo el circuito...



Tenia esa duda, arreglando el programa!!!.

Saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 4, 2012)

ESPECTACULAR!!! Se me ocurrio colocar un pulsador que cambie el modo de los displays, es decir que el display mostraria la vida, pero si se aprieta el pulsador cambia y muestra la cantidad de balas que nos quedan, eso se puede hacer??  megasysfix, eres un genio!!! Si lo puedes hacer, despues pasa el circuito impreso!!!

una pregunta... cuales son los transistores de los sensores y vibradores


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 4, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> ESPECTACULAR!!! Se me ocurrio colocar un pulsador que cambie el modo de los displays, es decir que el display mostraria la vida, pero si se aprieta el pulsador cambia y muestra la cantidad de balas que nos quedan, eso se puede hacer??  megasysfix, eres un genio!!! Si lo puedes hacer, despues pasa el circuito impreso!!!



Circuito impreso :O, para eso si que soy remalo, lo que puedo hacer es mostrarlo funcionando sobre una project board, para que vean que funciona, lo del botón para cambiar el modo, tengo una idea, por que no mejor dejar que el PIC decida que mostrar?, por ejemplo si te dan que muestre las vidas durante un tiempo y luego pase a la cantidad de balas que tienes (que es lo que se actualiza con mas frecuencia), ahora si aun así quieres el botón igual se puede añadir pero no creo que pueda usar la actualización en tiempo real (osea que si estas viendo las vidas no pueda pasar a balas automáticamente).

Saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 4, 2012)

Me parece bien, pero me gustaria mas con el boton.. porque por ej, si te disparan y lo tienes en balas me parece que no te serviria mucho.... solo una opinion, en cuanto a lo del circuito si lo puedes hacer mejor, pero si no, no hay problema, porque es facil de armar. Que programa de diagramas usas??


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 4, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Me parece bien, pero me gustaria mas con el boton.. porque por ej, si te disparan y lo tienes en balas me parece que no te serviria mucho.... solo una opinion, en cuanto a lo del circuito si lo puedes hacer mejor, pero si no, no hay problema, porque es facil de armar. Que programa de diagramas usas??



es que ya con haber echo el programa y el esquemático me basta, igual debes colocar de tu parte, un buen programa para hacer placas es el CircuitWizard, y hay otro que es parecido que se llama PCB wizard, simplemente unes el numero del terminal con el numero correspondiente del componente y los organizas a tu medida, eso.

Saludos!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 4, 2012)

Si si , me parece muy bien, publicate la foto final y yo me encargo del circuito


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 4, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Si si , me parece muy bien, publicate la foto final y yo me encargo del circuito



Circuito "final":






Consideraciones (lugar donde van las resistencias que omití):






Si tienes alguna duda consulta, cabe aclarar que a todas las bases de todos los transistores se intercala una resistencia entre el PIC y la base del transistor para no dañarlos.

Saludos!!!!.


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 4, 2012)

Que bueno que quedo!!! Para empezar a hacer el circuito.. de cuanto son las resistencias y detallame bien el nombre de los transistores y los pics


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 4, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Que bueno que quedo!!! Para empezar a hacer el circuito.. de cuanto son las resistencias y detallame bien el nombre de los transistores y los pics



El Pic es de 40 pines 16F877A (usa una base DIL de 40 pines ancha!!), las resistencias, usualmente la que va en la base de los transistores las uso de 10K para que el PIC trabaje relajado, la resistencia del láser debes calcularla (según el láser que consigas, ahora si consigues uno muy potente es mejor colocar un transistor para no dañar el PIC), y la que va en el colector del transistor del sensor igual hay que calcularla para que así encuentres la mejor sensibilidad del circuito y no hallan falsos accionamientos, los transistores pueden ser cualquiera de propósito general, en este caso uso 2n2222 son los mas económicos y tienen buenas prestaciones (800mA de colector), ahora si quieres conectar algo que consuma mas de 800 mA puedes optar por algún TIP41C (verificar la posición de la base de este pues en este transistor cambia), lo del phtotransistor no se de cual dispones, ahora si no los posees y consigues fotodiodo MUCHÍSIMO mejor, por que yo ya tengo experiencia con ellos y la verdad trabajan muy bien, el láser no creo que sea necesario decir que debe ir fuera de la placa junto con el botón del gatillo mas el botón de modo de disparo y modo de display, puedes colocar algún conector SIL para no tener que estar soldando cables sobre la PCB, ahora puedes conectar la pistola mediante un RJ45 (cable de red) ya que requieres de 6 cables para la comunicación de toda la interfaz con el PIC, igual se vería muy presentable, una pregunta, aun quieres los 3 displays? para que así te ahorres un CI, cosa tuya, recordar que los comunes de los displays van a positivo con una resistencia para limitar la corriente de los LED´s (entre 220 a 560 ohms hay ves cual te da mejor brillo) son displays ánodo común, por que la salida del 7447 es negada, si hay dudas me avisas.

Saludos!!!


----------



## gesteve (Ene 5, 2012)

espectacular circuito megasysfix te ha quedado fantástico 
me ha encantado  
pero una pregunta en la primera imagen de "circuito final" en el conector al lado de donde dice "configuración por computador" en la parte inferior sale un cuadradito "Error" otro cuadradito ( []Error[])


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 5, 2012)

gesteve dijo:


> espectacular circuito megasysfix te ha quedado fantástico
> me ha encantado
> pero una pregunta en la primera imagen de "circuito final" en el conector al lado de donde dice "configuración por computador" en la parte inferior sale un cuadradito "Error" otro cuadradito ( []Error[])



Por lo que tengo entendido, esos cuadritos son luces que añade el programa, y son para visualizar cuando hay un error al enviar o recibir datos, como sabrás simplemente hay que ignorarlos en el circuito final.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 5, 2012)

Se ve que ustedes dos están bien empilados con este proyecto sigan así felicitaciones:
JockerGamer
megasysfix


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 5, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Se ve que ustedes dos están bien empilados con este proyecto sigan así felicitaciones:
> JockerGamer
> megasysfix



Gracias!! Ahora empexamos la fase de realizacion!!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 5, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Se ve que ustedes dos están bien empilados con este proyecto sigan así felicitaciones:
> JockerGamer
> megasysfix



Igualmente gracias, en caso de alguna duda, consulta, petición, sugerencia o comentario, siempre sera bienvenido.
Saludos!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 5, 2012)

Megasysfix:



> una pregunta, aun quieres los 3 displays? para que así te ahorres un CI, cosa tuya,



He decidido por colocarle solo 2 displays como bien tu dijiste....



Me ha surgido un problema con las conexiones del 7447, aqui una captura del integrado como aparece en el circuit wizard, me puedes explicar bien las conexiones??









Otra cosa, la disposicion de los pines del pic es asi o de otra manera??


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 5, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Megasysfix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Van en el mismo orden de como yo los tengo conectado, si te acercas a un terminal del CI este te dará el numero de pin con la flechita del mouse y lo comparas con el mío para aseguraste, lo del PIC en la imagen del esquemático que e colocado salen los números de los pines correspondientes, solo mira la imagen y guiate a través de ella, si tienes otra duda consulta, saludos!!!!

PD: recuerda poner el oscilador en los pines correspondientes 15 y 16 por que a mi se me olvido colocarlo en el esquemático.


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 11, 2012)

JockerGamer te respondí a tu pregunta?.

Saludos!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 12, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> JockerGamer te respondí a tu pregunta?.
> 
> Saludos!



Si si! pero tengo una duda...porque poner un oscilador en los pines 15 y 16?? esos los tengo ocupados con sensores


----------



## carptroya (Ene 12, 2012)

el oscilador en el 877A esta entre los pin 13 y 14 se puede ver en el esquema.

los pin 15 y 16 como bien dices van los sensores.

saludos y buen trabajo de ambos


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 12, 2012)

Correcto, es que me equivoque al nombrarte los pines por que andaba algo apurado jejejej, el oscilador por si acaso es uno de 4MHZ de crystal de cuarzo como este:






Por si es que no los conoces.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 14, 2012)

JockerGamer como vamos?, me surgió una duda de tus sensores, cuales tienes?, o aun no los as adquirido?.

Saludos!!1!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 17, 2012)

Todavia no pude empezar con el proyecto porque stoy con unos amplis y el tacometro de mnicolau!
Cuando lo empiece te contacto para que me ayudes con el pic y todo eso!

POr cierto.. estoy a punto de hacer este programador: 
programador-jdm-plus .. me lo recomendas??


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 17, 2012)

yo igual ando armando amplis jejejejej, acerca del programador, el que te facilite yo era absolutamente el mismo (JDM), la única diferencia es que el mio era mas simple, a mi por el momento ese programador nunca me ha fallado, e grabado muchas PIC, incluyendo 16f84A, 16f828A 16f877-a, 18F2550, 18F4550, etc, no entiendo por que no armaste el que te recomende jejeje, pero bueno, gustos son gustos.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 17, 2012)

No! no tengo problema en armar el que me recomendaste pero al plus lo veo bastante simple, pocos componentes  me parecio que en un futuro no bastante lejano me servira mucho por la gran cantidad de pics y memorias que se pueden programar! Vere si mañana puedo hacer la placa y en un par de dias comprar los componenetes!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 19, 2012)

Te dejo la forma de coneccion, guíate por los pines solamente.






Saludos!!!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 19, 2012)

Ok.. pero que es sci y sda?? no falta uno.. GND?


----------



## lubeck (Ene 19, 2012)

los Pic se programan de forma serial Sincrona, eso quiere decir que por cada bit que se envie se necesita un pulso normalmente llamado reloj.... 
el pulso es SCL (Serial Clock) y los datos es SDA (Serial Data)

la pregunta del gnd.... (imagen en lugar de mil palabras)


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 19, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Ok.. pero que es sci y sda?? no falta uno.. GND?








Debes guiarte según la coneccion del diagrama, ejemplo:

El emisor del transistor va a RB7 osea el PIN 13 del PIC de 18 pines, con lo cual es sda según la coneccion de los PIC, ahora para conectar un PIC de 40 pines debes buscar el sda de este, el cual es el pin 40, osea el emisor del transistor lo debes conectar al PIN 40 de los micros de 40 pines, solo debes ir mirando los esquemáticos.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 20, 2012)

Amigos! estoy terminando el impreso pero me surgio una duda al momento de conectar los pics.. en el circuito de arriba ¿donde es la salida de gnd? (para conectar a los gnd de los pics)
En el "MCLR" (si no me equivoco, el clock del pic) va corriente negativa, porque segun el esquema de arriba me parece que no, pero en el esquema de conexiones donde hay 4 pics, en el pin 4 del pic de 18 pines le colocan negativo (vpp)


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 20, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Amigos! estoy terminando el impreso pero me surgio una duda al momento de conectar los pics.. en el circuito de arriba ¿donde es la salida de gnd? (para conectar a los gnd de los pics)
> En el "MCLR" (si no me equivoco, el clock del pic) va corriente negativa, porque segun el esquema de arriba me parece que no, pero en el esquema de conexiones donde hay 4 pics, en el pin 4 del pic de 18 pines le colocan negativo (vpp)



Pero por que te preocupa tanto el GND si ese no se especifica por que no tienes que conectarle ninguna fuente externa, simplemente conecta como sale en el esquemático y listo, piensa que aquí no usaras gnd si no un nivel de tencion mas.


Saludos!!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 20, 2012)

HOla amigos! despues de renegar un poco con el circuit wizard he logrado hacer el impreso la mas reducido posible (para mi)  he separado el programador en 2 : una placa principal con todos los componentes y la otra que seria los zocalos para colocar alli los pics!
La "placa principal tiene unas medidas de 3,4 X 4,8 cm

Adjunti el acrchivo .cwz con la principal y una para pics de 18 pines
espero les guste y sea de su agrado!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 21, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> HOla amigos! despues de renegar un poco con el circuit wizard he logrado hacer el impreso la mas reducido posible (para mi)  he separado el programador en 2 : una placa principal con todos los componentes y la otra que seria los zocalos para colocar alli los pics!
> La "placa principal tiene unas medidas de 3,4 X 4,8 cm
> 
> Adjunti el acrchivo .cwz con la principal y una para pics de 18 pines
> espero les guste y sea de su agrado!



Wooooo, no lo puedo creer, se parece muchísimo al mio (las bases de los CI), por que el circuito como iba diciendo los arme al aire jeeheheh, te dejo los faltantes por que parece que son iguales :O.

Saludos!!!!

Ver el archivo adjunto bases CI.rar


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 21, 2012)

Buenisimo! solo eso me faltaba! se supone que en el zocalo del pic de 8 pines lleva tambien un puent, no? porque veo unos pads sueltos pero ningun cable! se parece mucho a tu circuito por justamente me base en el tuyo! XD!!! espero que te guste!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 21, 2012)

JockerGamer dijo:


> Buenisimo! solo eso me faltaba! se supone que en el zocalo del pic de 8 pines lleva tambien un puent, no? porque veo unos pads sueltos pero ningun cable! se parece mucho a tu circuito por justamente me base en el tuyo! XD!!! espero que te guste!



Correcto la base de 8 pines lleva exactamente 2 puente, la base de 40 pines lleva 1 puente, y la de 28 pines lleva 1 puente, OJO, no todos los pones del PIC se usan, te recomiendo que cuando coloques las bases de los CI saques los pones que no se van a ocupar para no tener problemas (me refiero a sacarle las patitas a las bases de los CI), con referencia al circuito esta muy bien, incluso de puede estandarizar esa configuración para usarse con cualquier PIC incluso hasta con ICP (in circuit programer), saludos y excelente trabajo!!!!!


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 22, 2012)

Buenisimo! gracias megasysfix!


----------



## megasysfix (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola, les dejo mi vídeo de como programar con el JDM.






JockerGamer, como vamos?, tienes tiempo???.


----------



## JockerGamer (Ene 31, 2012)

Si si ! tengo tiempo! per todavia no he podido realizar el programador! seguramente en algunos dias lo hago!


----------



## rubioch (May 21, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo mi nombre es juan pablo
y quiero saber si alguien lo armo y si funciona 
yo tengo ganas de armar uno y estoy medio perdido 
queria saber si me podian ayudar
muy bueno las imagenes de los circuitos son mas entendibles

gracias y saludos!!!!!!


----------



## fernando2010 (Ago 2, 2012)

megasysfix dijo:


> El del 4017 dices?, pues lo e deshecho hace tiempo ya, lo usaba para hacer barrido de luces pero debido a que me introduje en los PIC ese CI no lo volví a usar nunca mas, por ser muy sensible y tiene salidas muy limitadas, saludos!!!!



tenes mucha razon el 4017 estornudas y se dispara...  como puedo hacer para 'tratar' de filtrar el ruido que mete un cargador de celular  de 12V en un secuenciador hecho con un 4093 y 4017 ?


----------

